# S'utilitza el verb 'eixir' en alguna part de Catalunya?



## yemasadegomes

Sols és una mica de curiositat perquè jo crec haver-lo escoltat, però no n'estic segur.


----------



## Agró

Tret del DCVB
L'extensió actual del verb _eixir _en els dialectes catalans és limitada per la concurrència del sinònim _sortir. _El predomini de _eixir _és absolut en el pirenencoriental (Rosselló, Conflent, Vallespir, Cerdanya, Capcir), en el valencià i en l'alguerès, que són dialectes que desconeixen el verb _sortir. _En canvi, aquest predomina en els dialectes oriental i baleàric, que, si posseeixen encara el verb _eixir, _és entre gent vella o fossilitzat en locucions i frases fetes; així a Falset, per exemple, només s'usa _eixir _en la forma d'imperatiu _ix _usada pels infants per a donar la sortida en començar el joc dels catius; a Mallorca i Menorca únicament es troba usat _eixir _en frases fetes com «altre bony m'ha eixit», «set n'han entrades i set n'han d'eixir». En el català occidental predomina també _sortir _(com hem vist en l'exemple de Falset), però es conserva en plena vitalitat _eixir _en algunes localitats, i fins i tot predomina damunt _sortir _en les poblacions de Boí, Vilaller, Bonansa, Benabarre, Tamarit, Fraga i Calasseit, on el verb _sortir _és desconegut de la gent analfabeta.


----------



## RIU

A Sant Cugat del Vallès l'he sentit tant sols per referir-se a un petit pati interior, l'eixida.


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> ...i fins i tot predomina damunt _sortir _en les poblacions de Boí, Vilaller, Bonansa, Benabarre, *Tamarit*, Fraga i Calasseit...


En puc donar fe. (Pel que fa a Tamarit i a d'altres pobles de la Llitera).


----------



## farcatar

També s'utilitza arreu el verb "*sobreeixir*". 
Per exemple "La bassa és a punt de sobreeixir, de plena que està".


----------



## Witiza

A les Garrigues i al Segrià he sentit dir eixida fent referència al pati interior d'una casa.


----------



## Self-taught

Que jo sàpiga no es fa servir a Catalunya. Curiosament en italià sortir es diu uscire, pronunciat en escriptura catalana Uixire, ushire per esvaïr dubtes.
L'eixida= l'uscita (pron: l'uixita o ushita).


----------



## Cento

Jo pensava que molts parlants del català oriental sí que feien servir "eixir" per als astres.
En relació amb la cita del DCVB que fa Agró, al Rosselló jo he sentit "sàller", desconeixia que hi deien "eixir".


----------



## Self-taught

Sí, la paraula la coneixem però s'estila molt poc o gens. Jo diria que queda antic i tot. Sortida la fa servir tothom i s'escriu en tots els cartells: botigues, aeroports, metro, etc...



Cento said:


> Jo pensava que molts parlants del català oriental sí que feien servir "eixir" *per als astres*.


Què vols dir amb "per als astres"?


----------



## Cento

Vull dir "ix el sol a les 7.08", "ara està eixint la lluna"...


----------



## Self-taught

Ah, d'acord. Bé, jo sé que en valencià dieu ix i està eixint, però nosaltres diem surt el sol està sortint la lluna.


----------

